

Apple Developer System Status Update - jpttsn

We apologize for the significant inconvenience caused by our developer website downtime. We&#x27;ve been working around the clock to overhaul our developer systems, update our server software, and rebuild our entire database. While we complete the work to bring our systems back online, we want to share the latest with you.<p>We plan to roll out our updated systems, starting with Certificates, Identifiers &amp; Profiles, Apple Developer Forums, Bug Reporter, pre-release developer libraries, and videos first. Next, we will restore software downloads, so that the latest betas of iOS 7, Xcode 5, and OS X Mavericks will once again be available to program members. We&#x27;ll then bring the remaining systems online. To keep you up to date on our progress, we&#x27;ve created a [status page](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;system-status) to display the availability of our systems.<p>If your program membership is set to expire during this period, it will be extended and your app will remain on the App Store. If you have any other concerns about your account, please [contact us](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;contact&#x2F;).<p>Thank you for your continued patience.
======
bennyg
[https://developer.apple.com/support/system-
status/](https://developer.apple.com/support/system-status/)

For a clickable link.

